# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windvorhersage

## Deadlev

Hallo.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie genau Windvorhersagen sind. Ich wohne in Bremen und auf wetter.de fr werden fr Montag 4, in Ben 6 bft angesagt. Ist das jetzt so genau, dass ich mich darauf einstellen sollte Montag surfen zu gehen (solange es halt kein Gewitter gibt), oder kann sich das noch stark ndern? 

Gre Deadlev

----------


## gisu

Verlassen kannst du dich darauf ehr weniger, Wetter.de hat fr gestern auch Gewitter, Wind Tempo 17 und Ben mit Tempo 30 km/h fr Hamburg (surfe am Oortkatensee wenn sich nichts anderes ergibt) angesagt. Bin hingefahren war aber nichts auser leichten schauern, vom wind keine Spur.

----------


## el.budda

schau mal hier http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/eu_d.html das ist eigentlich ziehmlich genau

----------


## Deadlev

Ok. Vielen Dank fr eure schnellen Antworten. Ich werd wohl meine Sachen schon mal zur Sicherheit zusammen suchen und dann gucken, ob Montag Wind ist.

----------


## steernchen

Um ehrlich zu sein kann man den windvorhersagen erst 12 stunden im voraus wirklich glauben! Wind ist halt lokal sehr unterschiedlich und so einer globalen Vorhersage kannst du berhaupt nicht trauen! Am besten selber den gewnschten Spot ein paar Wochen beobachten bei verschiedenen wetterlagen und dann selber mit den aktuellen wetterkarten abstimmen.....

----------


## silver_surfer10

du solltet mal einen blick auf die seite des dnischen instituts fr meterologie werfen (dmi.dk) die haben relativ zuverlssige 12h-vorersagen.

----------


## brocke

moin moin,

hier mal der direkt link zur Wettervorhersage fr die OSTSEE von DMI, weil auf der hauptseite findet man sich recht schwer zurecht, sofern man nicht der dnischen Sprache mchtig ist  :Big Smile: 

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/...er/vestost.htm

bzw der fr die NORDSEE:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/.../tyskebugt.htm

----------


## ludens.faber

Ich habe in z.B. in Sdfrankreich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem windguru.cz gemacht.
Habe an Ostern damit von 10 Tagen an 9 Tagen Wind gefunden (zwischen Leucate und Port Camargue) - fast auf die Stunde genau. Beeindruckend!
Windguru gibt's ber WAP auch auf dem Handy - ganz toll!

----------

